# REC: Cannellini Bean Paté



## redkitty (Feb 4, 2007)

I make this once a week and split into 2 servings for veggie dippin! 

8 oz can of cannellini beans
1-2 garlic cloves, peeled
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon chopped fresh herbs (I use parsley or dill) or a spring onion
salt and pepper to taste

Throw the beans in a food processor with the garlic, lemon juice, olive oil and vinegar.  Whiz to make a smooth purée.  Thin with water as needed.  Add fresh herbs or spring onion and season to taste with salt & pepper.

I usually add 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin to give it some extra flavor!!!


----------



## MJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks good. Thanks redkitty!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 9, 2007)

*Yummmmmmo!*

I have added Italian canned tuna to this before and that was good, too!


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad you like it!  Its so tasty with chopped veggies for dippin!  Also good for a sandwich spread.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting this, it looks really good. I have a great deal of dried cannellini beans I keep pushing around, in favor of other beans. Glad to have this recipe to help me use some!


----------



## Candocook (Mar 10, 2007)

I would add some roasted red pepper.


----------



## amber (Mar 10, 2007)

I will definately try this.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 10, 2007)

All great ideas. This recipe opens up a lot of possibilities. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 10, 2007)

Candocook said:
			
		

> I would add some roasted red pepper.



mmmmm.....I love roasted red pepper!  Great idea!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 18, 2007)

This recipe was great! Last week I made a 3 cup batch for DH's sandwiches and he has reqested it for this weeks lunches also. In my first batch, I seem to have lost track of how much garlic I was adding, and it was quite garlicky, the cumin was completely squopped.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so happy your husband liked it!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm making this for salad dressing this week.  Might make it just a little thinner and I'm gonna try the roasted pepper suggestion!


----------



## redkitty (May 6, 2007)

I made this tonight using Borlotti Beans and it came out super yummy!  I use it as a sauce over steamed veggies and quinoa.  Really tasty and I get the much needed protein from it.


----------

